# Alvin Lucier



## MoonlightSonata

I've just discovered some of Lucier's music, and found it utterly fascinating. I heard of _I am sitting in a room_ a while ago, and it is fascinating.


----------



## david johnson

that was interesting


----------



## SilverSurfer

Not to mention his sense of humour, look at the title:


----------



## tortkis

Lucier's Memory Space played by Gareth Davis & Machinefabriek was chosen as #2 of 5:4's Best Albums of 2014.


----------



## tortkis

SilverSurfer said:


> Not to mention his sense of humour, look at the title:


This is fantastic. Hakon Stene's version, recorded at Tomb Emmanuelle in Oslo, is much faster and louder. With more reverberation of the place, it gives a completely different impression.

It is included in _Etude Begone Badum_.


----------



## PetrB

*Nothing Is Real, for piano, amplified teapot, recorder, & mini-sound system*

Alvin Lucier ~ Nothing Is Real, for piano, amplified teapot, recorder, & mini-sound system

A very nice piece, imo.





A link I had not seen since I last looked, better audio, longer play -- the other is quite nice. Listening to this as I post it, it may be the more accessible, if not the better, of the two.






Ps. @ the OP: how enormously refreshing to have a TC thread not about 'your favorite romantic era' anything! Thanks!


----------



## SilverSurfer

I agree, I knew it from the Cd with that title by Marino Formenti on Col.legno (2003), and it's one of my favourites.



tortkis said:


> recorded at Tomb Emmanuelle in Oslo, is much faster and louder. With more reverberation of the place, it gives a completely different impression.


That seems a very special Cd, and the "orchestra" is amplified, besides the space, which I assume is this Tomb:


----------



## tortkis

SilverSurfer said:


> That seems a very special Cd, and the "orchestra" is amplified, besides the space, which I assume is this Tomb:
> 
> View attachment 60283


It seems so, according to this review by The Rambler. (The room has 20-second reverberation.)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

PetrB said:


> Alvin Lucier ~ Nothing Is Real, for piano, amplified teapot, recorder, & mini-sound system
> 
> A very nice piece, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link I had not seen since I last looked, better audio, longer play -- the other is quite nice. Listening to this as I post it, it may be the more accessible, if not the better, of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. @ the OP: how enormously refreshing to have a TC thread not about 'your favorite romantic era' anything! Thanks!


Seeing the title of the second video made me realise why I recognised the melody. Thank you, it'll stop preying on my mind now!


----------



## aleazk

I love this one:

_Music for piano with amplified sonorous vessels_ (1990)


----------

